# Beginnings of the 2013 garden



## Tammy

I took a few pics when I was out in the garden this weekend.










the raspberries:









a few blueberries:









beans are starting to poke up:


----------



## Tammy

kale:









lettuce (just about done now):









basil with sweet peas in the back by the trellising: I added a couple purple basil starts yesterday also that aren't in the photo.


----------



## zingerMama

very nice!!!


----------



## angel1237b

ohhhh so very nice..


----------



## Tammy

took a few more pics tonight of the two garden boxes that have the majority of food. I have a third one also that is not pictured that currently is about 1/2 full with beets, carrots and some cosmos.





lots of little cucs hanging on the vines:



and my apple tree is loaded this year!


----------



## Tammy

here's a close up of the Echinacea I have:


----------



## Shannon

Wow! look at that apple tree. I want fruit trees that give like that. Everything looks so pretty and healthy!


----------



## zeeshan12

Thanks for the nice blog. keep sharing such ideas in the future as well. Sometime we ignore this sort of things and also suffer a lot as well .Thanks you for the tips.


----------



## Tammy

thanks for bumping up this thread, zeeshan (and welcome!) It was fun to see pics of my garden last spring. Now we are in cold/rainy/winter time, so everything is turned over and the compost is brewing for the spring. I did plant garlic though and they are up about an inch or so.


----------

